# Just up and go



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There are apartments available across the street from Vail resort.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

do it now you're 23 you'll never get another opportunity to do it unless you win a lottery or a huge divorce settlement or something.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're probably better off shooting for Salt Lake City vs Park City. A real city with lot's of job opportunities and plenty close to multiple ski areas, including Canyons/Park City.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i've been thinking the same thing...i'm really flexible at work and can work for nearly anywhere. i really have an itch to go out west, but i'm not sure if it's another "phase" i'm going through or not. i'm still young and saving for a place at the moment. i'm just not making any moves now so i could possible make a really big one like going west anytime.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I say go for it! There are always jobs around that aren't posted, and resorts always have a high turnover rate. As long as your not too good for washing dishes or housekeeping until you find something more desirable.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

fuckin do it man! I did exactly that. Was in almost exactly your same situation. and moved from Philly to Park City in September. not doing it will be the biggest mistake of your life. trust me, nobody that does it regrets it. Everybody here is from all over the nation and picked up and moved themselves to paradise. make big moves. make things happen! don't let life pass you by. 

as far as getting a real job. fuck that. get a job bussin tables at night so you can shred every damn day. don't get a day job. worst mistake you could make (besides not coming west at all). 

I ride the canyons every day. my rent is cheap and so was my season pass. besides that I have almost no expenses other than weed and beer. just do it man! its easy and you'll never look back


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

just fucking do it man!

how many more bitter 30-year olds who _didn't_ do what you're contemplating when I/they were 23 are gonna have to tell you this before you pack up your shit and head west???


----------



## FirstThought (Sep 26, 2010)

You guys have me ampedddd. Things are progressing with my job so well see what happens... At this point I almost want plans to fall through so I can do this! It would just suck coming back in the Spring to nothing. I should know my fate within the next few days. I appreciate all of the insight and I'll definitely keep you guys posted.


----------



## FirstThought (Sep 26, 2010)

And if they do fall through I will be on the next plane out of here! Assuming I don't drive, which is a whole nother discussion in itself


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

As a 30+ year old I'd say do it regardless if you hear about a job. Or at least tell them you won't be available until May. :laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If I may be so bold...

There is a lot of the country to be seen besides the side of a ski slope. You could try to scrounge up work doing other stuff like... extra work in movies (the work itself isn't that great or very steady, but you meet some interesting people, etc.

If you are going to move anywhere for an entire season, then factor in the cost of season passes. $470 will get you in to 5 different hills in CO


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

FirstThought said:


> It would just suck coming back in the Spring to nothing. I should know my fate within the next few days. I appreciate all of the insight and I'll definitely keep you guys posted.


You got the rest of your life to punch the clock... jus' sayin'...

If it's a really good gig then maybe tell them you need a month to get your affairs in order. And by "affairs in order" I really mean take a month off and ride.


----------



## FirstThought (Sep 26, 2010)

Update-

Looks like I got the job. Bittersweet. It's a really good gig. Can't just walk away and be foolish. Luckily I dont start until Feb 21st!. Heading to Vermont this weekend and Montana on Feb 13th. That'll have to do :dunno:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well at least you have a job to fund your passion for riding. 

Just curious, what kind of work?


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

i am only 13 but i am inspired by people who do this. if snowboarding is your thing then why not do what you want. you have nothing else after life so might as well do what you love


----------



## FirstThought (Sep 26, 2010)

Utilities. Nothing glamorous- but great pay, benefits and job security. I sound so old. I guess I'm growing up? haha


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

go west, young man.


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Do it bro, I'm 33, didn't pick up snowboarding until I was 28. Wish I would've discovered this love of riding I have much earlier in life cause I would have rather spent my 20's anywhere near a sick mountain just riding as much as possible than what I actually did which was a constant haze of nightlife in NYC....It gets old and I can't imagine riding ever getting old.


----------

